# How long was your twin labour? (PS: & any subsequent ones??)



## Twinminator

My twins came bang on 34 weeks, and my labour was relatively short (waters broke in the morning, contractions started late morning, they were here at 2.40pm/3.10pm) but what I don't know is whether it will have any bearing on this my singleton pregnancy? 

There's so little stats out there about the length of second labours after twins, I know that your second labour is statistically more likely to be shorter than your first, and that if you had a premature birth, you're statistically more likely to go into labour earlier again.... but that's all singleton stats.

I know not many of you have the twins plus one experience, but I thought if you could tell me a bit about your (natural) labours, I could see if there was a pattern...... I don't know if it was my body that made my labour like that, or if it was the twin-factor that made my labour like that. Hopefully you know what i mean!!!! :flower: xxx


----------



## Laura2919

I went to hospital dead on 29 weeks on Friday 23rd January and the discharged me on 24th. I was back on 25th with contractions but I wasnt dilated so they stopped my labour with an IV drip and I was transferred to another hospital. I was having pains on and off until Wednesday when my midwife did an internal only to find I was already 3cm dilated and I needed transferring down to labour ward. That was at 4.55pm and I had Chloe at 2.16am and Jaycee at 2.18am after failing to dilate anymore and I also had an infection which led to septicaemia, they were delivered by Emergency C Section under general anaesthetic.


----------



## Twinminator

Laura :shock: Wow, what a story.

If only there were a way of telling whether these things would happen even if we were carrying singletons...?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi there. I did things the other way round, so can't speak from personal experience, but in my opinion (for what it's worth ;)) your bubbas came at 34wks because they were twins. Of course there's always that chance that you could have delivered a singleton early, because you have a tendency towards premature labour, but I think that very, very unlikely, and in fact you made it to almost the average gestation for twins anyway.

On that basis I think your singleton has every chance of getting to 37 plus weeks before delivery. As for speed of labour, again prem babies do tend to deliver quickly, but usually when they are much more prem than your girls. You are one of those lucky women who labour and deliver with relative ease........................not that you probably thought it easy at the time ;) What I mean is, you had few complications, and a reasonably straight forward experience - a second delivery is usually quicker and easier hun xxx


----------



## Twinminator

No lizzie I agree with you, I count myself extremely lucky to have had the experience i did compared to some ladies :thumbup:

If the theory proves to be true about a quicker labour second time round though, then I'm already worried that I will be caught short organising the girls with childcare, as I have so few contacts I can rely on at short notice.... and of course more so if it's the middle of the night!!! :wacko:

(DH works away on occasion, and travels all over the country every day.)


----------



## _Vicky_

I was induced at 37+3 does that count as natural?

Pessary 8pm - waters broke 2.22am fully dialated by 7.30 Fynn born 10.12a, forceps Sam 10.26am breech. 

Not sure if its relevent by my sister had a singleton who was two weeks early and then her twins were delviered at 32 weeks as she went into labour so I would assume that she has a tendancy to deliver early.


----------



## Laura2919

^^ Still natural in my book Vicky! 

I have met lots of women who had babies early and went on to have a full term pregnancy! Are they keeping a closer eye on you?


----------



## mamato2more

Here's my birth story..Normally, my labors are once they really get going, anywhere from 8-12 hours...Not the twins!
https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-sto...er-kallen.html


----------



## Twinminator

Laura, no not at all, ...ought they being? 

Anne, thanks, I'll have a read when I'm sat still for more than a minute lol. xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi - think Laura was just referring to fact twins did come earlier and perhaps your singleton might follow suit, but as we've already said, that was because they were twins and not because you labour early as a rule hun - no real need for the extra eye ;)

Your twins weren't really that early for twins anyway - it's comparable to a singleton coming at 37 and not the average of 39wks. Stop worrying hun.............you're beginning to sound like me!!! :rofl:

Hubby will be there, labour will come with plenty of warning, and the girls will have childcare - you're doing exactly what I always do - pre empting the worst case scenario, you're gonna be fine xxxxxxxx

Now for goodness sake woman - do as I say and not as I do and relax ;) :rofl:


----------



## Laura2919

Twinminator said:


> Laura, no not at all, ...ought they being?
> 
> Anne, thanks, I'll have a read when I'm sat still for more than a minute lol. xxx

I dont really know, I dont think they would need to I was just asking because of the twins coming early but like Lizzie said I think thats just cos they were twins. 
They said if I was to have another child I would have to be monitored closely as they couldnt trace my infection to a source which is what started my labour in the beginning.


----------

